# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junien matkustajainformaatio

## Elmo Allen

En löytänyt tälle vielä omaa ketjua, joten aloitan uuden. Tässä keskusteltakoon sekä junissa että asemilla esitettävästä matkustajainformaatiosta valtion rataverkolla.

Löysin sattumalta VR:n sivuilta tällaisen tiedon:

"VR testaa marraskuusta 2012 alkaen yhden Pendolino-junan infomonitoreissa monipuolisen matkustustiedon esittämistä. Kokeilu kestää noin puoli vuotta, ja sen aikana kerätään asiakkaiden mielipiteitä uudesta palvelusta sekä kokemusta tekniikan toimivuudesta.

Junan monitoreissa näkyy junamatkan aikana mm. tietoa junan nopeudesta, etäisyydestä seuraavaan asemaan ja väliasemista. Näytöissä esitetään myös Ylen uutisia, säätietoja sekä VR:n markkinointiviestintää. Kokeilun tavoitteena on parantaa asiakasviestintää."

Onko jollakulla esittää kuvia tästä? VR:n junissa oleva matkustajainformaatio on omasta mielestäni tähän mennessä ollut lähinnä surkuhupaisaa. Se nopeus ja kello eivät taida edelleenkään näkyä yhtä aikaa. Kuulutuksetkin näytetään teksteinä, mikä tarkoittaa että se sisältää teksti-informaatiolle paljon turhaa informaatiota, mikä puheessa on pakko olla mukana. Tekstin ja puheen redundanssi toimivat ihan eri tavalla. Siksihän metroissakaan ei lue näytöissä "Seuraavana Kaisaniemi" vaan pelkkä "Kaisaniemi". Myös kaikki Pasilan vaihtoyhteydet pitäisi näyttää kaaviona tai muuten visualisoituna eikä minään proosatekstinä.

Käsittämätöntä, ettei VR:llä kukaan ole huolehtinut tuollaisesta tärkeästä osasta corporate identitya (käytän yrityskuvasta tahallani englanninkielistä ilmaisua viitatakseni asian kansainvälisesti tunnettuun tärkeyteen). Toivoa sopii kehitystä asiassa. Sinänsä en ymmärrä, miksi kokeilu tehdään vain Pendolinoissa. Ehkä VR:llä on paha tarve differentioida Pendolinoa edes jotenkin InterCityistä (miksi tämän käsitteen englanninkielisyydestä ei muuten koskaan valiteta), kun nopeus sitä harvoin enää tekee.

Yksinkertaisen ja visuaalisesti korkeatasoisen infojärjestelmän koodaaminen maksaisi korkeintaan viisi numeroa eli ei yhtikäs mitään. Ylläpito ehkä vuodessa toiset viisi numeroa.

(PS. En laittanut quote-tagien sisään, koska silloin sitä ei voi lainata omaan vastaukseensa automaattisesti. Ja minusta muutenkin olisi loogisempaa, jos quote-lohko tarkoittaisi vain foorumin sisäistä lainausta. Olen visuaalisesti tottunut tulkitsemaan ne aina jonkun foorumilaisen sanoiksi. Parasta olisi, jos ulkopuoliselle lohkolainaukselle olisi oma taginsa, mutta siihen ei vBulletin toki taivu.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 26.12.2012 klo 0:02 ---------- Previous Post was on 25.12.2012 at 23:59 ----------

Nämä ehkä voi siirtää tänne ketjuun:

http://jlf.fi/f19/6060-junahavaintoja-2012-a/index24.html#post142650
http://jlf.fi/f19/6060-junahavaintoja-2012-a/index24.html#post142692 (keskiosa)

----------


## joht. Nyman

Ei ole niin pientä asiaa, jota VR ei yritysviestinnässään onnistuisi tunaroimaan, se on nähty satoja kertoja. En sano sitä, etteikö VR:ssä olisi hyviä tyyppejä viestinnässä duunissa, päinvastoin. Sen sijaan kyse on tässäkin tapauksessa sata vuotta vanhasta yrityskulttuurista.

--

----------


## hmikko

Näin taannoin kaksikerroksisen vaunun ruuduissa ainakin vähän päivitetyn version perinteisestä kello/nopeus-systeemistä. Siinä oli määräasema isolla tekstillä keskellä ruutua ja muistaakseni kello ja nopeus oli hämmästyttävästi saatu ruutuun yhtaikaa. Iso määräasemateksti oli mielestäni varsin onnistunut, siitä kun käy hätäisemmässä tilanteessa nopeasti matkustajalle selväksi, onko hän oikeassa junassa.

Tätä versiota ohjelmistosta en ole tainnut sen koommin nähdä, ja viimeisen parin kuukauden aikana ainakin meikäläisen junamatkoilla ruudut ovat olleet IC-junissa ja Pedolinoissa pimeänä. Forumin asiantuntijat osannevat kertoa, kulkeeko informaatio ruutuihin semmoisissa IC-junissa, joissa on myös yksikerroksisia vaunuja ja mahdollisesti Sr1-veturi. Piuhat vaunujen välillä eivät ilmeisesti ole samat kuin Sr2+kaksikerrosvaunut -kokoonpanossa.

Nykyään tietty aika suuri osa matkustajista saa paikka- ja nopeustiedot tarvittaessa puhelimestaan, samaten eri asemien lähtevien junien tilanteen VR:n sivuilta.

----------


## jaxxa

Asiasta on muuten avauduttukin täällä

----------


## Dakkus

> Näin taannoin kaksikerroksisen vaunun ruuduissa ainakin vähän päivitetyn version perinteisestä kello/nopeus-systeemistä. Siinä oli määräasema isolla tekstillä keskellä ruutua ja muistaakseni kello ja nopeus oli hämmästyttävästi saatu ruutuun yhtaikaa. Iso määräasemateksti oli mielestäni varsin onnistunut, siitä kun käy hätäisemmässä tilanteessa nopeasti matkustajalle selväksi, onko hän oikeassa junassa.
> 
> Tätä versiota ohjelmistosta en ole tainnut sen koommin nähdä, ja viimeisen parin kuukauden aikana ainakin meikäläisen junamatkoilla ruudut ovat olleet IC-junissa ja Pedolinoissa pimeänä. Forumin asiantuntijat osannevat kertoa, kulkeeko informaatio ruutuihin semmoisissa IC-junissa, joissa on myös yksikerroksisia vaunuja ja mahdollisesti Sr1-veturi. Piuhat vaunujen välillä eivät ilmeisesti ole samat kuin Sr2+kaksikerrosvaunut -kokoonpanossa.
> 
> Nykyään tietty aika suuri osa matkustajista saa paikka- ja nopeustiedot tarvittaessa puhelimestaan, samaten eri asemien lähtevien junien tilanteen VR:n sivuilta.


Näyttöjä ei pyöritellä veturista, vaan konduktöörikopista käsin. Ne täytyy erikseen kytkeä päälle, mikä monelta jää tekemättä. Osasyynä lienee se, että yksikerroksia sisältävässä junassa saattaa konduktööri majailla ravintolavaunun konnarikopissa Edfs-kaksikerrosvaunun kopin sijaan. Ja siellä ei kaiketi ole noille näytöille namiskoja(?).
Mutta, joka kerta kun olen näytöt pyytänyt päälle, ne on myös päälle kytketty. Pääseehän sinne Edfs:äänkin konnuhtööri piipahtamaan, jos huvittaa  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Näyttöjä ei pyöritellä veturista, vaan konduktöörikopista käsin.


Epäilemättä. Ajattelin lähinnä sitä, että nopeusmittari ja gps-paikantamisesta vastaava vehje saattaisivat olla veturissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ajattelin lähinnä sitä, että nopeusmittari ja gps-paikantamisesta vastaava vehje saattaisivat olla veturissa.


Minä taas luulisin, että nekin ovat siellä konnarivaunussa. Nopeusmittarin asentaminen akseliinhan tuskin on kovin vaikea temppu. Radallahan ei periaatteessa tarvittaisi GPS:ää, jos nopeusmittari on tarpeeksi tarkka. Mutta sellaisenkin asentaminen konnarivaunuun lienee huomattavasti halvempaa kuin datan siirtäminen veturista asti, jopa halvempaa kuin nopeusmittarin. Eli GPS-aikakaudella ei nopeusmittariakaan tarvittaisi. Mittari näyttää muutenkin toimivan juuri sellaisella tarkkuudella kuin GPS-nopeusmittarilta voisi odottaa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Minä taas luulisin, että nekin ovat siellä konnarivaunussa. Nopeusmittarin asentaminen akseliinhan tuskin on kovin vaikea temppu. Radallahan ei periaatteessa tarvittaisi GPS:ää, jos nopeusmittari on tarpeeksi tarkka. Mutta sellaisenkin asentaminen konnarivaunuun lienee huomattavasti halvempaa kuin datan siirtäminen veturista asti, jopa halvempaa kuin nopeusmittarin. Eli GPS-aikakaudella ei nopeusmittariakaan tarvittaisi. Mittari näyttää muutenkin toimivan juuri sellaisella tarkkuudella kuin GPS-nopeusmittarilta voisi odottaa.


GPS:llähän nuo toimivat. Huomaa esim. siitä, että asemakuulutus saattaa jäädä tulematta, jos satelliitit ovat sopivasti piilossa (niiden sijainnithan vaihtelevat koko ajan).

----------


## hmikko

Tähän mennessä olen onnistunut kerran näkemään tuon uuden inforuutusovelluksen Pendolinossa. Ihan pätevän oloinen oli, tosin kehää kiertävät Ylen uutisotsikot saattavat käydä hieman jopa ärsyttämään. Kaukojunamatkoja olen tämän vuoden puolella tehnyt pikaisen muistelun mukaan kymmenkunta, kaikki vaihdollisia. Ruudut ovat enimmäkseen olleet pimeänä, mm. eilen sekä kohdalle osuneessa Pendolinossa että kaksikerrosvaunussa.

----------


## aki

Junien kuulutuksista tuttu naisääni vaihtuu koska kuulutuksia 1980-luvulta lähtien tehnyt VR:n myyntipäällikkö Eija Ahlberg ei ole enää kesän jälkeen ollut VR:n palveluksessa. Uuden naisäänen haku on jo käynnissä, kuuluttajaa haetaan ensin VR:n omasta henkilökunnasta jonka sisäinen haku kestää 17.11 asti. Jos sopivaa ääntä ei löydetä VR:n sisältä, niin tämän jälkeen hakua laajennetaan puhealan ammattilaisiin.

Lähde: Metro.fi

----------


## Nak

> Junien kuulutuksista tuttu naisääni vaihtuu koska kuulutuksia 1980-luvulta lähtien tehnyt VR:n myyntipäällikkö Eija Ahlberg ei ole enää kesän jälkeen ollut VR:n palveluksessa. Uuden naisäänen haku on jo käynnissä, kuuluttajaa haetaan ensin VR:n omasta henkilökunnasta jonka sisäinen haku kestää 17.11 asti. Jos sopivaa ääntä ei löydetä VR:n sisältä, niin tämän jälkeen hakua laajennetaan puhealan ammattilaisiin.
> 
> Lähde: Metro.fi


Höh  :Sad:  Kohtahan sitä ei osaa matkustaa junalla enää lainkaan, kun ensiksi meille tuotiin matalat luksus-junat ja sitten jossain vaiheessa kuulutukseen "ei voi luottaa" kun sitä kuuluttaa joku vieras  :Very Happy:  
_Jos_ Hsl:n uuden informaatiojärjestelmän mukana pysäkkikuulutukset tulevat busseihinkin, olisin odottanut tätä juna-tätiä kuuluttamaan bussien kuulutuksetkin.

----------


## anttipng

Miksiköhän tässä haetaan juuri naisääntä?

----------


## ultrix

Täältä voi kuunnella, miltä miespuolinen  tai metrosta tuttu naisääni  kuulostaisi junan kuulutusäänenä. Carla Rindell on oma ennakkosuosikkini Eijan jatkajaksi.

----------


## lkrt

Carla Rindell olisi ehdottoman hyvä myös rautateillä! Nyt kun VR kertomansa mukaan uudistaa imagoaan myös tällä sektorilla olisi syytä poistaa junista virkamiesmäinen ja äkäinen Eija ja pistää tilalle miellyttävä Carla Rindell.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Carla Rindell olisi ehdottoman hyvä myös rautateillä!


Olen ehdottoman samaa mieltä! Tuon ääninäytteen kuunneltuani voisin sanoa, että hänen äänensä sopii junakuulutuksiin ehkä vielä paremmin kuin metrokuulutuksiin. Toki toivon, että hän jatkaisi myös metron kuulutusten tekemistä, koska ääni on niin miellyttävä ja selkeä. Myös Nak:n aiemmin sivuamat mahdolliset bussi- ja raitiovaunukuulutukset kuulisin mielelläni hänen lukemana.

----------


## hmikko

> Täältä voi kuunnella, miltä miespuolinen  tai metrosta tuttu naisääni  kuulostaisi junan kuulutusäänenä. Carla Rindell on oma ennakkosuosikkini Eijan jatkajaksi.


Jarmo Heikkisen (Avara luonto) "saavumme Helsingin päärautatieasemalle" kuulostaa siltä, että laiturilla on muutama leijona odottamassa maukkaita matkustajia.

----------


## TEP70

> Olen ehdottoman samaa mieltä! Tuon ääninäytteen kuunneltuani voisin sanoa, että hänen äänensä sopii junakuulutuksiin ehkä vielä paremmin kuin metrokuulutuksiin. Toki toivon, että hän jatkaisi myös metron kuulutusten tekemistä, koska ääni on niin miellyttävä ja selkeä. Myös Nak:n aiemmin sivuamat mahdolliset bussi- ja raitiovaunukuulutukset kuulisin mielelläni hänen lukemana.


Joskus leikiteltiin ajatuksella, että ollessa linjalla HKL-Bussiliikenteen autosarjalla 9502-9522 (Scania MaxCi) pitäisi kokeilla kuuluttaa kaikki pysäkit kuten Tukholmassa.  :Very Happy:  Tekemättä sitten jäi kuitenkin.

Pietarin lähijunissa kuuluttavat kuljettajat eli ääniä on yhtä monta kuin kuljettajia, mutta yhteistä niille on melkoinen epäselvyys etenkin turistin mielestä. Usein kauittimista kuuluu vain jokin nopea henkäys, josta pitäisi tunnistaa seisakkeen nimi. Lisänä rahinaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Täältä voi kuunnella, miltä miespuolinen  tai metrosta tuttu naisääni  kuulostaisi junan kuulutusäänenä. Carla Rindell on oma ennakkosuosikkini Eijan jatkajaksi.


Jari Karjalaisen traileriääntä olisi hauska kuulla junassa  :Laughing:

----------


## Piirka

> Jari Karjalaisen traileriääntä olisi hauska kuulla junassa


Ei ei ei ei ei ei ei ei ja vielä kerran ei. Ei missään nimessä. Kun hänen ääntään pääsee kuulemaan joka toisessa mainoksessa, niin reaktio on sama kuin vetäisi liidulla tai pitkillä kynsillä pitkin liitutaulun pintaa. Minua ärsyttää hänen ja hyvin monen muun suomalaisen miesääninäyttelijän pingotettu äänen "bassotus", jolloin karmea narina lähes sattuu korviin. *NORJAA PÖNTÖLLE*

----------


## tlajunen

Olikos linja-autoasemilla käytössä jonkinlainen syntetisoitu tekoääni? Ihmettelisin, mikäli eivät harkitse vastaavaa ratkaisua rautateillekin.

----------


## karihoo

Entäs Kampin kauppakeskuksen "hälyääni" eli pitkänhuiskea tanakka mies joka selittää kuinka hälytyksiin tulee reagoida. Äänensävy on hyvin komentava, satunnainen kulkija ei kylläkään reagoi (saatikka ammattikuljettaja joka tietää ne webastojen aiheuttamat turhat hälyt)..

----------


## killerpop

Kyllähän kuulutuksissa pitäisi olla sellainen ääni, jota kansakunnan pitäisi kuunnella muutenkin. Tältä osin Jyrki Katainen olisi oikea henkilö hoitamaan nämä viralliset kuulutukset. 

Jossain hiljaisilla asemilla, joissa monet junat vain ajavat ohi, voisi olla piristävää kuulla vaikkapa Simo Frangenin kertovan "varokaa ohittavaa junaa raiteella yksi"

----------


## tlajunen

Tokion Yurikamomella on jokaisella asemalla eri ääninäyttelijän kuulutukset. Siitä ideaa meillekin?  :Smile: 

Lisäksi vilkkaammilla asemilla on joka toisen laiturin kuulutukset mies- ja joka toisen naisäänellä, jotteivat ne puuroudu keskenään. Kuulutukset ovat siis laiturikohtaisia, mikä on niissä olosuhteissa ja kuulutustiheydellä varsin ymmärrettävää.

----------


## Hartsa

Entä Jarmo Koski?

----------


## tlajunen

> Entä Jarmo Koski?


Minä, jolle Jarmo Kosken äänestä tulee Seppo Taalasmaan sijaan ensisijaisesti Nikke Knatterton, kannatan ideaa vilpittömästi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Entäs Kampin kauppakeskuksen "hälyääni" eli pitkänhuiskea tanakka mies joka selittää kuinka hälytyksiin tulee reagoida. Äänensävy on hyvin komentava, satunnainen kulkija ei kylläkään reagoi (saatikka ammattikuljettaja joka tietää ne webastojen aiheuttamat turhat hälyt)..


Eikö sen kuulutuksen ohjekin ole, että älä reagoi mitenkään, joten silloinhan kaikki ei-reagoivat toimivat oikein?

----------


## Lasse

> Jari Karjalaisen traileriääntä olisi hauska kuulla junassa


Kyllä! Aitoon Big Brother-tyyliin:
Tämä on Helsingin päärautatieasema! Matkustaja! Poistu junasta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Salomaa

> Joskus leikiteltiin ajatuksella, että ollessa linjalla HKL-Bussiliikenteen autosarjalla 9502-9522 (Scania MaxCi) pitäisi kokeilla kuuluttaa kaikki pysäkit kuten Tukholmassa.  Tekemättä sitten jäi kuitenkin.
> 
> Pietarin lähijunissa kuuluttavat kuljettajat eli ääniä on yhtä monta kuin kuljettajia, mutta yhteistä niille on melkoinen epäselvyys etenkin turistin mielestä. Usein kauittimista kuuluu vain jokin nopea henkäys, josta pitäisi tunnistaa seisakkeen nimi. Lisänä rahinaa.


Mutta Pietarin metrossa on pehmeä miellyttävä miesääni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:35 ----------

Viimeisen kahden vuoden aikana kaukojunissa on monitorissa näkynyt vain kello.

----------


## Piirka

> Olikos linja-autoasemilla käytössä jonkinlainen syntetisoitu tekoääni? Ihmettelisin, mikäli eivät harkitse vastaavaa ratkaisua rautateillekin.


Ihan aitoa ääninäyttelijän ääntä noissa kuulutuksissa käytetään. Ihka aitoa tankeroruotsia/englantia tyyliin "tuuren tsöörs till..." / "plesentsöörni" kun po. enempi "tyyren təərs till..." / "pleʒnt dʒəəni".  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:48 ----------




> Viimeisen kahden vuoden aikana kaukojunissa on monitorissa näkynyt vain kello.


Jos edes sitäkään. Useimmiten monitorissa on näkynyt pelkkää mustaa.

----------


## Hape

Kannatan asema-ja pysäkkikuulutuksia joukkoliikenteessä. Ne ovat välttämättömiä näkövammaisille ja suureksi hyödyksi turisteille ja satunnaiislle matkustajille.

Pari esimerkkiä mielestäni hyvistä kuulutuksista.

Wien, paikallisjuna:
http://youtu.be/5DA1X9UFxsg

Wienin metro:
http://youtu.be/QH6eHcrol2c

----------


## ultrix

> Olikos linja-autoasemilla käytössä jonkinlainen syntetisoitu tekoääni? Ihmettelisin, mikäli eivät harkitse vastaavaa ratkaisua rautateillekin.





> Ihan aitoa ääninäyttelijän ääntä noissa kuulutuksissa käytetään. Ihka aitoa tankeroruotsia/englantia tyyliin "tuuren tsöörs till..." / "plesentsöörni" kun po. enempi "tyyren təərs till..." / "pleʒnt dʒəəni".


Syntetisoidulta tekoääneltä kuulostava tekopirteä mainosääni, jonka puheesta kuulee häiritsevän selvästi, että se on koostettu yksittäisen sanan kokoisista moduuleista.

"ikspressbas, tu, Jyväskylä, vaija, Lahti, dipäätsös, from bei, nain"

----------


## marX

Tuota mies- vs. naisääni kysymystä on maailmalla tutkittu ja pohdittu jo iät ja ajat.

Lentokoneiden hallintalaitteistojen suunnittelu on sellainen taiteenlaji, jossa erilaisiin nyansseihin on vara laittaa huikeitakin määriä aikaa ja tarvittaessa rahaakin, jotta saavutetaan mahdollisimman ymmärrettävä ja selkeä kokonaisuus. Siellä on tultu melko selkeään tulokseen (pahoittelut, ei ole lähdettä tässä hollilla), että erilaisiin tiedotteisiin ja opasteisiin kannattaa laittaa naisen ääni, kun taas vastaavasti varsinaisiin hälytyksiin ja muihin vakaviin asioihin miehen ääni. Tämä liittyi melko primitiiviseen ihmisen ominaisuuteen, että miehen antamaan komentoon reagoidaan huomattavasti nopeammin eikä sitä juurikaan kyseenalaisteta.

----------


## ess

> Tuota mies- vs. naisääni kysymystä on maailmalla tutkittu ja pohdittu jo iät ja ajat.
> 
> Lentokoneiden hallintalaitteistojen suunnittelu on sellainen taiteenlaji, jossa erilaisiin nyansseihin on vara laittaa huikeitakin määriä aikaa ja tarvittaessa rahaakin, jotta saavutetaan mahdollisimman ymmärrettävä ja selkeä kokonaisuus. Siellä on tultu melko selkeään tulokseen (pahoittelut, ei ole lähdettä tässä hollilla), että erilaisiin tiedotteisiin ja opasteisiin kannattaa laittaa naisen ääni, kun taas vastaavasti varsinaisiin hälytyksiin ja muihin vakaviin asioihin miehen ääni. Tämä liittyi melko primitiiviseen ihmisen ominaisuuteen, että miehen antamaan komentoon reagoidaan huomattavasti nopeammin eikä sitä juurikaan kyseenalaisteta.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0AK4yxBGnM

Tuon naisen ääni löytyy ainakin Boeing 717:stä ja Finnairiltakin tutusta MD-11:stä.

----------


## hmikko

Ylen juttu:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/eiko_juna_saap..._tassa/6917860




> *Eikö juna saapunut ajoissa asemalle? Syy voi piillä "herätepisteissä"*
> 
> Liikennevirastolla ja VR:llä on eri järjestelmät junien kulun seurantaan. Matkustajien saama tieto voi olla täysin poikeavaa toisistaan.


Jotenkin näin olin itsekseni päätellyt asian olevan, kun olen kerran jos toisenkin seurannut "arvioituja" saapumisaikoja, mutta ihan valaisevaa lukea jonkun tasoista selvitystä systeemistä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lisäksi vilkkaammilla asemilla on joka toisen laiturin kuulutukset mies- ja joka toisen naisäänellä, jotteivat ne puuroudu keskenään.


Näin on tehty myös ainakin parin vuoden ajan Tukholman Tunnelbanassa. Itse en asiaan pahemmin kiinnitä huomiota, kun en niinkään kuulutuksia tarvitse, mutta veikkaanpa, että joidenkin suunnistamista auttaa suuresti, kun kuulee odottamansa mies- tai naisäänen, joka kertoo oikeaan suuntaan menevän junan pääteaseman. Tehokasta kuin värikoodaus.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Junien kuulutuksista tuttu naisääni vaihtuu koska kuulutuksia 1980-luvulta lähtien tehnyt VR:n myyntipäällikkö Eija Ahlberg ei ole enää kesän jälkeen ollut VR:n palveluksessa. Uuden naisäänen haku on jo käynnissä


Oletteko jo äänestäneet? 
http://radionova.fi/kilpailut/Aanest...lle-30196.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oletteko jo äänestäneet? 
> http://radionova.fi/kilpailut/Aanest...lle-30196.html


Kyllä, numeroa 1, jonka valitsin pitkällisen pohdinnan jälkeen parhaaksi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kyllä, numeroa 1, jonka valitsin pitkällisen pohdinnan jälkeen parhaaksi.


Jep. Alexandra on näistä suosikkini, tai jos mies halutaan, niin Reidar. Muut ovat liian tekopirteitä.

----------


## aki

Oli hieman vaikea valita ykkösen ja kolmosen välillä mutta päädyin kuitenkin kolmoseen, eli Kirstiin. Ääni muistutti paljon nykyisiä junien ja metron kuulutuksia joten siksi valitsin tämän "perinteisemmän" vaihtoehdon.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toisaalta, kun Eija on väistymässä niin ei mies-äänikään huonompi vaihtoehto olisi. Itse tykkäsin pitkän pohdinnan jälkeen Matista eniten. Se vain jotenkin eniten säväytti korvaan ja oli tarpeaksi erilainen kun nykyinen..

----------


## aki

Uusi ääni junien kuulutuksiin on valittu. Ensi kesästä lähtien kuulutukset hoitaa äänikilpailussa mukana ollut Reidar Wasenius. 

Lähde: YLE

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uusi ääni junien kuulutuksiin on valittu. Ensi kesästä lähtien kuulutukset hoitaa äänikilpailussa mukana ollut Reidar Wasenius. 
> 
> Lähde: YLE


Reidar on ihan hyvä tyyppi, eli onnea vaan!

Aikaisemmista meriiteistä voi mainita että hän oli n 20 vuotta sitten helsinkiläisen Radio 1:n toimittaja ja veti mm ohjelmaa jonka VR sponssasi, ja ohjelmassa arvottiin VR:n matkalahjakortteja jos osasi vastata oikein juna-aiheisiin kysymyksiin. Täytyy tunnustaa että soitin kerran ja voitin yhden lahjakortin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tässä IC2 969:ssä, (ja varmaan muissakin) kuulutuksessa on käynyt ilmeisesti kämmi, kun Reidar kuuluttaa näin;
> 
> Seuraavana Karjaa
> Nästa Karis
> Next stop Karis


Eikös se ole ain mennyt noin? Paitsi ennen "nextiä" tulee "the"..

----------


## Karosa

> Eikös se ole ain mennyt noin? Paitsi ennen "nextiä" tulee "the"..


Poistinkin viestini, sillä Googletin ja kas kummaa se on Englanniksi sama kuin Ruotsiksikin. Yksi niistä harvinaisista paikoista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Sanoisinpa, että tuossa kuulutuksessa on silti virhe. Ruotsinkielisen kuulutuksenhan pitäisi tulla ennen suomenkielistä, Karjaalla tai siis Raaseporissa kun on enemmistö asukkaista ruotsinkielisiä (minkä voi päätellä jo tuosta englanninkielisestä nimestä).

----------


## 339-DF

> Poistinkin viestini, sillä Googletin ja kas kummaa se on Englanniksi sama kuin Ruotsiksikin. Yksi niistä harvinaisista paikoista.


Paikkakunnan "englanninkielinen", so. kansainvälinen nimi on ruotsinkielinen, jos paikkakunnalla on ruotsinkielinen enemmistö. Siksi Mariehamn tai Ekenäs mutta Oulu tai Tampere. Poikkeuksia ovat lähinnä tanska ja norja, joilla voidaan käyttää ruotsinkielistä nimeä silloinkin, kun valtakieli on suomi, sekä saksa, jolla historiallisista syistä on omankielinen ruotsalaisperäinen nimitys tietyille paikannimille, esim. Savolax. Huvittavaa on kuitenkin se, että monet ruotsinkieliset, olivatpa sitten kotoisin Ruotsista tai Suomesta, käyttävät suomenkielistä nimeä ruotsinkielisessä puheessa tai tekstissä silloinkin, kun ruotsinkielinen ja käyttökelpoinen nimi on olemassa.

----------


## hylje

Poliittiset kompromissiratkaisut kuten viralliset paikannimet ovat harvemmin ihan linjassa ruohonjuuritason käytäntöjen kanssa. Moni kunta, paikka ja sijainti saisi varmasti uudet suomenkielisetkin nimet jos käytetyimmät (epäviralliset) nimet virallistettaisiin. Ja tietysti paikannimiä pitäisi tarkistaa muutaman vuosikymmenen välein kun ihmisetkin muuttuvat ja vaihtuvat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikös se ole ain mennyt noin? Paitsi ennen "nextiä" tulee "the"..


Ei tule "the" englanniksi. Tällaiset kieliopilliset sanat jätetään pois kuulutuksista, otsikoista jne. jos tila/aika/huomio tms. on kortilla. Ihan samoin kuin suomeksi voidaan jättää pois joitakin sanoja: vrt. seuraavana Karjaa / seuraava pysähdys Karjaa / seuraava pysähdys on Karjaa / seuraava pysähdyksemme on Karjaalla. Viimeksi mainittua muotoa tuskin kukaan esittäisi kuulutukseen, vaikka se on teoriassa kieliopillisesti eniten oikea näistä. Minulla onkin tämä VR:n ylimääräinen "the" aina särähtänyt korvaan. Jos ei sattumoisin ole varaa matkustaa esim. Englantiin kuuntelemaan syntyperäisten tekemiä junakuulutuksia niin nykyään niitä löytää Youtubestakin riittävästi.  :Wink:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Paikkakunnan "englanninkielinen", so. kansainvälinen nimi on ruotsinkielinen, jos paikkakunnalla on ruotsinkielinen enemmistö. Siksi Mariehamn tai Ekenäs mutta Oulu tai Tampere. Poikkeuksia ovat lähinnä tanska ja norja, joilla voidaan käyttää ruotsinkielistä nimeä silloinkin, kun valtakieli on suomi, sekä saksa, jolla historiallisista syistä on omankielinen ruotsalaisperäinen nimitys tietyille paikannimille, esim. Savolax. Huvittavaa on kuitenkin se, että monet ruotsinkieliset, olivatpa sitten kotoisin Ruotsista tai Suomesta, käyttävät suomenkielistä nimeä ruotsinkielisessä puheessa tai tekstissä silloinkin, kun ruotsinkielinen ja käyttökelpoinen nimi on olemassa.


Muistan joskus vuosikymmeniä sitten jossain junassa  kun Ruotsista kotoisin oleva perhe ei ymmärtänyt, että Nyslott = Savonlinna.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sanoisinpa, että tuossa kuulutuksessa on silti virhe. Ruotsinkielisen kuulutuksenhan pitäisi tulla ennen suomenkielistä, Karjaalla tai siis Raaseporissa kun on enemmistö asukkaista ruotsinkielisiä (minkä voi päätellä jo tuosta englanninkielisestä nimestä).


Ei tuo kielten järjestys koske muita kuin tiekylttejä ja ehkäpä julkisten palveluiden kyltityksiä. Nykyinen kuulutusjärjestys on siis enemmistöltään suomenkieliselle yritykselle ja sen enemmistöltään suomenkielisille asiakkaille varsin sopiva.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei tuo kielten järjestys koske muita kuin tiekylttejä ja ehkäpä julkisten palveluiden kyltityksiä. Nykyinen kuulutusjärjestys on siis enemmistöltään suomenkieliselle yritykselle ja sen enemmistöltään suomenkielisille asiakkaille varsin sopiva.


Itse muistan kuulleeni joskus ruotsin ennen suomea kuulutuksissa. Onko tuo siis muuttunut Reidarin tullessa kuuluttajaksi vai muistanko aivan väärin?

----------


## tohpeeri

Ainakin asemakuulutuksissa ruotsi on viime vuosina tullut ennen suomea ainakin Karjaalla, Tammisaaressa ja Pännäisissä.

----------


## hmikko

> "VR testaa marraskuusta 2012 alkaen yhden Pendolino-junan infomonitoreissa monipuolisen matkustustiedon esittämistä. Kokeilu kestää noin puoli vuotta, ja sen aikana kerätään asiakkaiden mielipiteitä uudesta palvelusta sekä kokemusta tekniikan toimivuudesta.
> 
> Junan monitoreissa näkyy junamatkan aikana mm. tietoa junan nopeudesta, etäisyydestä seuraavaan asemaan ja väliasemista. Näytöissä esitetään myös Ylen uutisia, säätietoja sekä VR:n markkinointiviestintää. Kokeilun tavoitteena on parantaa asiakasviestintää."



Onks tän kokeilun tulokset arkistoitu huolellisesti mappi ö:hön vai miten? Itse onnistuin näkemään tuon infosovelluksen tasan kerran, kuten tässä ketjussa raportoin. Nyt ovat ruudut olleet ainakin vuoden ajan meikäläisen matkoilla pimeänä tai kello tai nopeus -vaihteella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onks tän kokeilun tulokset arkistoitu huolellisesti mappi ö:hön vai miten? Itse onnistuin näkemään tuon infosovelluksen tasan kerran, kuten tässä ketjussa raportoin. Nyt ovat ruudut olleet ainakin vuoden ajan meikäläisen matkoilla pimeänä tai kello tai nopeus -vaihteella.


Minä näin tuollaisen Tre-Hki 7.00 Pendolinossa muistaakseni kesäkuussa. Luulin että olisi pysyvä uudistus. Mutta onko tämä siis edelleen vain kokeilu? Miksi tällaista edes täytyy kokeilla? Totta kai se on parempi kuin tyhjän ruudun näyttäminen, sen tietää kysymättäkin. Tosin eihän ainakaan minulta ole kysytty mielipidettä. Jos ei muiltakaan niin ehkä johtopäätös on ettei eroa entiseen ole, ja kokeilu voidaan lopettaa?

----------


## hmikko

> Jos ei muiltakaan niin ehkä johtopäätös on ettei eroa entiseen ole, ja kokeilu voidaan lopettaa?


No, kello tai nopeus -viritelmästä on kitisty julkisesti kohta 20 vuotta. Voisko sen laskea palautteeksi? Eroksi entiseen riittäisi se, että ruutuja käyttettäisiin edes johonkin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No, kello tai nopeus -viritelmästä on kitisty julkisesti kohta 20 vuotta. Voisko sen laskea palautteeksi? Eroksi entiseen riittäisi se, että ruutuja käyttettäisiin edes johonkin.


Nimenomaan. Itsekin muistan antaneeni tuosta palautetta varmaan toistakymmentä vuotta (?) sitten. Kovakalloista touhua, jos eivät usko että asiakkaat haluavat edes jotain sisältöä niihin näyttöihin.

----------


## Kani

Metrovaunuissa on tällainen palvelu ollut pari vuotta. Pari kahden virkkeen uutista, sääkartta, pari mainosta, kahden virkkeen uutiset uudestaan, sääkartta uudestaan, pari mainosta uudestaan, uutiset, sääkartta, mainokset, uutiset, sääkartta, mainokset.

Liekö metromatkustajilta kysytty, montako prosenttia onnellisempina he poistuvat kyydistä, sähke-sääkartta-mainossetin 20 kertaa katsoneena.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Metrovaunuissa on tällainen palvelu ollut pari vuotta. Pari kahden virkkeen uutista, sääkartta, pari mainosta, kahden virkkeen uutiset uudestaan, sääkartta uudestaan, pari mainosta uudestaan, uutiset, sääkartta, mainokset, uutiset, sääkartta, mainokset.
> 
> Liekö metromatkustajilta kysytty, montako prosenttia onnellisempina he poistuvat kyydistä, sähke-sääkartta-mainossetin 20 kertaa katsoneena.


Ratikoissakin on tuo uutisnäyttö. Muistanko ihan väärin, vai oliko muutamia vuosia sitten kanssa Helsingin busseissa uutis-, sää- ja mainosruudut?

----------


## Knightrider

> Ratikoissakin on tuo uutisnäyttö. Muistanko ihan väärin, vai oliko muutamia vuosia sitten kanssa Helsingin busseissa uutis-, sää- ja mainosruudut?


Muistelen matkustaneeni h54:llä Ikarus E94:ssä ja siinä olleen koekäytössä kyseinen kapistus. Nyt ei ole näkynyt.

----------


## hmikko

> Metrovaunuissa on tällainen palvelu ollut pari vuotta. Pari kahden virkkeen uutista, sääkartta, pari mainosta, kahden virkkeen uutiset uudestaan, sääkartta uudestaan, pari mainosta uudestaan, uutiset, sääkartta, mainokset, uutiset, sääkartta, mainokset.
> 
> Liekö metromatkustajilta kysytty, montako prosenttia onnellisempina he poistuvat kyydistä, sähke-sääkartta-mainossetin 20 kertaa katsoneena.


Juu, kommentoin tässä ketjussa joskus silloin kauan sitten, että kiertävät uutisotsikot kävivät ärsyttämään kokeilu-Pendolinossa, kun ne saattoivat olla näkökentässä monta tuntia. Itse pistäisin ruudulle ehkä vain junamatkaa itseään koskevat tiedot - sijainti kartalla, nopeus, kello, seuraavat pysähdykset ja vaihtoyhteydet. Seuraavien tuntien sää seuraavilla asemilla vois tietysti olla hyödyllinen. Jos uutisia on pakko laittaa, niin ne voisi ajaa ruudulla hitaasti ja harvoin, ärsytys minimoiden.

----------


## TEP70

> Muistan joskus vuosikymmeniä sitten jossain junassa  kun Ruotsista kotoisin oleva perhe ei ymmärtänyt, että Nyslott = Savonlinna.


Ollessani tämän vuoden ensimmäisen puoliskon Ruotsissa huomasin melko nopeasti, ettei ole mitään merkitystä, puhuuko Lappeenrannasta vai Villmanstrandista, kummastakaan ei ole keskivertoruotsalainen kuullut mitään.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ollessani tämän vuoden ensimmäisen puoliskon Ruotsissa huomasin melko nopeasti, ettei ole mitään merkitystä, puhuuko Lappeenrannasta vai Villmanstrandista, kummastakaan ei ole keskivertoruotsalainen kuullut mitään.


Minulla puolestaan on hieman toisenlainen näkemys: jokainen kohtaamani ruotsalainen on osannut sijoittaa Pyhän Martinlaakson (st. Mårtensdal) oikeaan kohtaan maailmankartalla. Lähes jokainen ymmärtää myös Martsari-nimityksen (ruots. Mårtsari).

----------


## vristo

Olen nyt ensimmäistä kertaa HSL-kaupunkijunan  kyydissä, jossa kuuluvat Reidar Waseniuksen kuulutukset. Vaikka Reidar on toki iso ääniammattilainen, on kuitenkin  todettava, ettei kuulu kunnolla. Tähän on ilmeisesti syynä yksinomaa se, että erityisesti matala miesääni todella "hukkuu" junan ominaiseen taustameluun.  Korkeampi ääni, joka on tyypillistä naisäänille, kuuluisi varmasti paremmin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen nyt ensimmäistä kertaa HSL-kaupunkijunan  kyydissä, jossa kuuluvat Reidar Waseniuksen kuulutukset. Vaikka Reidar on toki iso ääniammattilainen, on kuitenkin  todettava, ettei kuulu kunnolla. Tähän on ilmeisesti syynä yksinomaa se, että erityisesti matala miesääni todella "hukkuu" junan ominaiseen taustameluun.  Korkeampi ääni, joka on tyypillistä naisäänille, kuuluisi varmasti paremmin.


Erityisesti ongelmana lienee "puhelintaajuuksien" vähyys. Todennäköisesti ihan vain uudelleenmiksaus korostaen puheäänen niitä taajuuksia kuuluisi paremmin (vaikka kuulostaisikin huonommalta). Eija Ahlbergin ääni ei ollut edes kovin korkea naisääneksi, vaan nimenomaan äänenväri oli sellainen "puhelimen kaltainen", hieman nasaali. Moni yhtä korkea naisääni voisi kuulua huomattavasti huonommin. Ja Wasenius taas puhuu miellyttävän kuuloisella, mutta vähänasaalisella äänellä. Jos vähän musiikkifysiikkanörttiä yrittää esittää, todennäköisesti Ahlbergin ääni sytyttää enemmän yläsävelsarjoja kun Waseniuksen, ja junan kaiuttimista ei todennäköisesti koskaan kuullakaan kuin ne yläsävelsarjat.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Nyt kun uudet kuulutukset on kaikkiin juniin saatu niin mitäs mieltä olette? Mielestäni selkeä ja pehmeä joskin jää helposti taustamelun alle. Lisäksi olisi voinut jotain uutta tapaa keksiä eikä lukea tavusta tavuun samoja. Koskahan muuten asemien kuulutukset uudistuvat? Niissähän vielä vanhempi naisääni on..

----------


## hmikko

Aihetta sivuten: Helsingin päärautatieaseman aikataulunäyttöjä päivitetään nykyaikaan  vanhat palvelivat 20 vuotta (Hesari)




> Helsingin päärautatieasemalla noin 20 vuotta palvelleet isot aikataulunäytöt vaihdetaan uusiin. Vaihtourakka on ollut käynnissä jo viime päivät, ja töiden pitäisi valmistua perjantaina.
> 
> Aikataulunäytöistä vastaa Liikennevirasto. Ylitarkastaja Kimmo Turunen Liikennevirastosta kertoo, että uusien tft-näyttöjen muunneltavuus erilaisiin tiedottamistarpeisiin on huomattavasti parempi kuin vanhojen näyttöjen.
> 
> Ne ovat myös selkeämmät ja hiukan energiatehokkaammat, Turunen sanoo.
> 
> Samanlaiset aikataulunäytöt asennettiin toissa viikolla Tampereen rautatieasemalle.

----------


## hmikko

Tein tänään vaihdollisen junamatkan, jonka molemmissa junissa näytöillä oli kellonaika, eikä sitten muuta. Ensimmäisessä kello oli kuusi minuuttia jäljessä, toisessa neljä edellä. Eka pätkä kaksikerrosvaunussa, toinen Pendolinossa. Tätä on vissiin ihmetelty ketjussa aiemminkin, mutta tuli itsellenikin mieleen, että miksi aika ei tule automaattisesti GPS:stä tai matkapuhelinverkosta? Kuuden minuutin heitto tuntuu jo vähän kiusanteolta, jos on esim. yrittämässä osua kaupunkiliikenteen bussiin. Toki melkein joka matkustajalla on tarkka aika omassa puhelimessaan ja asemalla kelloissa, mutta äkkiä katsoessa ei välttämättä tajua, että junan kelloon ei olekaan luottamista.

----------


## aki

Ainakin Myyrmäen aseman laiturinäyttöihin on ilmestynyt junan pituutta kuvaavat symbolit (yksi tai kaksi junayksikköä) Näistä olisi kylläkin ollut hyötyä viime syksynä kun ruuhka-aikaan ei tiennyt tuleeko lyhyt vai pitkä juna. Tokihan näistä on nytkin hyötyä varsinkin ruuhka-aikojen reunoilla jolloin kalustokoot muuttuvat.

----------


## fani

> Ainakin Myyrmäen aseman laiturinäyttöihin on ilmestynyt junan pituutta kuvaavat symbolit (yksi tai kaksi junayksikköä) Näistä olisi kylläkin ollut hyötyä viime syksynä kun ruuhka-aikaan ei tiennyt tuleeko lyhyt vai pitkä juna. Tokihan näistä on nytkin hyötyä varsinkin ruuhka-aikojen reunoilla jolloin kalustokoot muuttuvat.


Tikkurilan asemalla on myös junien pituutta kuvaavat symbolit.

----------


## Teemuxs

> Tikkurilan asemalla on myös junien pituutta kuvaavat symbolit.


Samoin ainakin Lentoasemalla, Louhelassa ja Malminkartanossa.

----------


## petteri

> Samoin ainakin Lentoasemalla, Louhelassa ja Malminkartanossa.


Hyvä!

Seuraavaksi jännitämme, milloin HSL:n pysäkkiaikataulut alkavat kertoa junien aidoista kulkuajoista poikkeustilanteissa. (HSL:n pysäkki-info junasta Martinlaaksosta etelään on ollut jo vuosia keturallaan kaikissa poikkeustilanteissa.)

----------


## Max

> Samoin ainakin Lentoasemalla, Louhelassa ja Malminkartanossa.


Leinelässä myös!

Vielä kaipaisi junan sisänäyttöön tietoa siitä, kummalle puolelle seuraavan aseman laituri tulee  :Smile:

----------


## PepeB

> Leinelässä myös!
> 
> Vielä kaipaisi junan sisänäyttöön tietoa siitä, kummalle puolelle seuraavan aseman laituri tulee


Odotetaan nyt vielä, että näytöt näyttäisivät edes yli 90% matkoista aikataulutiedot monelta tulisi olla missäkin  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

Ketjun ensimmäisestä viestistä tulee näköjään tasan kolme vuotta. Viestissä mainittu Pendolinon matkustamon näytöissä kokeiltu systeemi näyttää kokeilun jälkeen kadonneen jälkiä jättämättä. Omilla junamatkoilla näytöt ovat viime kerroilla olleet pimeänä, kuten useimmiten muutenkin. Ehkä sitten parempi niin, kun lähes kaikilla matkustajilla näyttää nykyään olevan nenä kiinni oman laitteen näytössä. Silti tulee VR:n kehittymisestä vaikutelma, että ollaan nyt vaan töissä.

----------


## hmikko

Huomasin parin viime viikon aikana välillä Turku - Seinäjoki, että kaksikerrosvaunujen ruuduissa oli uusi tai ainakin itselleni ennen näkemätön versio informaatiosysteemistä. Siinä näkyi reitin asemat janalla alhaalta ylös ja junan eteneminen, ja välillä pyöri ravintolavaunun/-kärryn mainoksia. Neljästä junasta (vaihdollinen meno-paluu) näytöt olivat päällä kolmessa. Yritin juuri lukea VR:n lehdistötiedotteita, mutta en löytänyt mitään mainintaa asiasta. Tietty tuommoisen pitäisikin olla niin peruskauraa, että siitä ei kannata lehdistötiedotteita väsäillä.

Omaan silmääni ruudun sisältö näytti suht hyvältä, paitsi että teksti oli aika pientä ja ainakin meikäläisen järjenjuoksuun junan eteneminen janalla alhaalta ylös on takaperoista. Tietty se on ikään kuin menosuuntaan 'ylös' niillä jotka istuvat nokka menosuuntaan, muuta normaaliin lukemiseen nähden takaperin. Ite pitäytyisin lukusuunnassa, eli joko ylhäältä alas tai vasemmalta oikealle.

----------

